# New doe Rosie due any day



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

First time posting from phone and I have no clue so please forgive me for blips. I got Rosie a french alpine ff doe today. She was a year old in February. She is bred to a registered Nubian. I am not sure the exact dates she was bred because it was a Houdini buck escape while the previous owner was out of state. Should be due any day now is what he told me. She has some colostrum in but it's really thick and yellow. Her ligs are still there but squishy. What do you guys think? I will post some pictures later.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Here are the pictures. 3rd one is of her milk. Last one is her meeting my old english sheepdog puppy Ozzy. Poor guy got in some brambles and had his head shaved.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She needs to fill more in the udder, when she gets super tight, it will be soon.
They usually fill 1 to 1.5 months prior to kidding.

Do not milk anything out of her anymore, you opened up her teat plug, which keeps out bacteria before she kids.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

She didn't have a plug anymore because her sisters kids had been attempting to nurse her, not really getting more than one pull but enough to clear them out. I had never heard of not doing it for that reason though. With our sheep I would always look and see and usually when they got that color milk it was within 24 hours. Good to know for future reference though


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, it isn't good, before they kid to milk them or have the orifices open. It may complicate things, if she ends up with mastitis and cannot feed her babies.
I would remove her from the kids stealing from her as well. She may be more full in the udder than she is showing and that in itself, may throw off her true tightness and knowing when she is getting closer.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

She is by herself now. She was running with kids when I bought her. Also it appears she may be nursing her self a little on one side but I am afraid to tape because she may kid in my absence. Any recommendations? Her ligs are almost gone. I had to search to find them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh no, that is difficult. 

You can try a collar, but I am unsure if she can tend to newborns very well with it on.

Taping them, she can remove it eventually and if the kids cannot nurse that is bad.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

That's what I was thinking. It's not like she is sucking herself clear out but still. Arg. Her ligs are gone maybe babies tonight. But then again I've learned ff are surprisingly good followers of the doe code (;


----------



## FloatnRockRanch (Feb 7, 2015)

Never heard of this...they will milk themselves????


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Sometimes if they get uncomfortable or if it's a habit.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Well im sitting with her and she seems to be having light contractions where she stretches and moans. Not sure what to think


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Just saw her drink just a little of her own milk. She acts like her udder is itchy. Maybe she will quit when the kids get here.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Man we r getting places. She is definitely in early labor. I've heard of gilt hysteria but this is ff hysteria. She talks all the time, not loud but maa maa maa. Also she is licking me anywhere and everywhere she can reach me, even on clothes! She has passed some discharge. She absolutely freaks out if I leave her side even just 10ft outside her pen.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

She had the baby! And It's a girl!!! So happy and she did a great job all by herself why she told me how bad it was lol


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

congrats she is adorable


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, so adorable, congrats. 

Did she drop her afterbirth?

Dip the cord in iodine.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

I had to leave right after she was born. I did dip her cord. Don't know about afterbirth.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Pretty large kid it looks like. Congrats! She's very cute


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

She weighs about 8 lbs. I thought that was a pretty good sized kid. Here are some dry pics. What would you guys call her color? I'm going to reg. Her as grade.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks. Im pretty proud all I had to do was deal with the "woe is me" stage of labor and watch the rest


----------

